# Claiming lone parent allowance with two children.



## paulacadwell (24 Oct 2008)

does anyone no how much lone parent i wil be entitled to? i am claimin lone parent 4 my son and am expecting again in december. i will be claiming for my second child to.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: 2 kids?*

Hi Paula,

Welcome to AAM.

I have changed the heading on your thread to ensure that you receive as many helpful replies as possible.

You may find some information on citizensinformation.ie


----------



## paulacadwell (24 Oct 2008)

Thanks. It didnt really say much about rates thou. just really about medical cards an that.


----------



## Dodd (24 Oct 2008)

Hi Paula.
There used to be money you could claim for a boggy and things when the baby is born.Not sure if you can still do that but check it out.

Regards.


----------



## paulacadwell (24 Oct 2008)

yea i think its €150 a few weeks after the baby is born. im just really wondering about the rates for lone parent and child benefit for 2 children.


----------



## twofor1 (24 Oct 2008)

Any use?  http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw82.html#2


----------



## paulacadwell (24 Oct 2008)

yea it was. i think i shoud get 245 it says 24 euro per child! thanks


----------



## gipimann (25 Oct 2008)

There will be increases in SW rates from January 2009 - the personal rate increases by €6.50 and there's an increase of €2 per child as well.

So €245 rate for 2008 will increase by €10.50 per week for 2009.


----------



## paulacadwell (25 Oct 2008)

every little helps! is child benefit going up 2?


----------



## Joe1234 (25 Oct 2008)

paulacadwell said:


> every little helps! is child benefit going up 2?



Don't think so.  You should be getting double the CB and ECS that you are getting for your son (assuming he is under 6, (soon to be 5 and a half)).


----------



## paulacadwell (25 Oct 2008)

yea i wont get that for a good few months thou considerin my friend applied for her child benefit 2 months ago for her new baby, rang on thursaday an was told they are only dealing with claims from may now. she'l be waiting anouther 3 or 4 months


----------



## sandrat (26 Oct 2008)

paulacadwell said:


> yea i wont get that for a good few months thou considerin my friend applied for her child benefit 2 months ago for her new baby, rang on thursaday an was told they are only dealing with claims from may now. she'l be waiting anouther 3 or 4 months


 
my daughter was born in may (this year) and I got first payment in july


----------



## paulacadwell (27 Oct 2008)

maybe there is a back log because she hadnt even recieved any type of letter from them


----------



## sandrat (28 Oct 2008)

did she register the birth? you get sent out a form a week or so after that and you need to send that back


----------



## paulacadwell (28 Oct 2008)

yea she done everything like that and stil when she rang they told her she'll be waiting that long


----------



## paulacadwell (28 Oct 2008)

can the cwo pay the child benefit while you are waiting on it to come through?


----------



## gipimann (28 Oct 2008)

No, the CWO cannot make payments in lieu of child benefit.


----------



## paulacadwell (28 Oct 2008)

how many weeks before your due can ya get the cheque for your bits and pieces for the hospital off the clinic?


----------



## gipimann (29 Oct 2008)

Check with your local CWO.   There is no specific time for applying for assistance with hospital needs.


----------

